# Proud new mommy to 3 Californians!



## PureSnowChic (Jul 11, 2010)

Yay!!! I have been wanting these for SO long... supposedly they are really good quality show rabbits and the lady that had them just had too many and wanted to re-home some of them. They are tattooed inside their ears, does anyone know what that means? I just wanted to share because I love them and they are so beautiful and nice!

This is the Doe... Sweetpea.







First buck... named him Teddy!!! He is HUGE and has a GIANT head.






Second Buck named Novi.






My babies! 

I should be getting a second doe soon.  

And I will be building them permanent cages which I will do a building thread.


----------



## norcal (Jul 11, 2010)

Cutie patooties.


----------



## dbunni (Jul 11, 2010)

The tattoo inside the left ear is the breeders means of IDing the animal.  Depending on the system the breeder used, it could contain her name, the parents initials or just a number.  Just depends on what system they use.  Also, all rabbits that are shown ARBA are required to have a tattoo in the left ear for ID purposes on the show table.  When a rabbit is evaluated by a judge, he or she will read off the ear number and then give comments on that animal.  In this way two animals are not confused ... if you can imagine 20 or 30 calif does on the table at once ... how do you know which one is yours?

So, simply, it is the animals ID ... kinda like your SSN.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are pretty rabbits! Californians are beautiful!


----------



## Shiloh Acres (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice. 

Are you planning to breed or show?  I'm STILL working out kinks in my caging, changing this and that. Look forward to seeing what you do. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!  We just got a beautiful breeding pair of American Chinchilla rabbits.  They are so fun and sweet.  So, I understand your excitement!

We are hoping to find another unrelated doe in the fall.  We have very strange rabbit housing...I'll have to post pics when it is all done, but so far, we are loving it and the buns are loving it, so all is well.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, they are beautiful!  
I so wonna get another rabbit!  I loved mine to peices!


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2010)

Congrats!! They are pretty!


----------



## johny2hats (Aug 5, 2010)

very nice rabbits wish i could find some like that here in australia you are soooo lucky


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 3, 2010)

Update on my buns!

I made a very large enclosure... and now I have 2 bucks and 3 does total with litters on the way!

See pics here http://whitemountainsranch.webs.com/rabbits.htm


----------



## ALANB (Oct 4, 2010)

.  PURE SNOW CHICK ;  Please put me in Touch with the California Rabbit Lady ?  I've been  trying to find these for a couple of years also !! .  My E-mail is  bebop@i10net.com  .  Give me a HAY'  ...........  I'm ALANB.   , Thankyou  .


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 4, 2010)

Congradulations on you new babies!!!  I have a California too!! Named "Phineas".   He's my spoiled rabbit who is litter trained...he's out with me most of the day.  He's soooo sweet and well behaved!!  I love Californians!! Nice breed!!!  He is currently sleeply at my feet while Im online...right by the woodstove...its chilly in NH today!!!!

Enjoy!!


----------

